
Ask HN: Can I use a TLD for a site that's not in the domain's intended category? - ztarven
For example, can I use a .house domain for a website that has nothing to do with real estate, homes, or construction?<p>What kind of authority does domain registry companies like Donuts Inc. have? Are they able to seize domains as they wish?
======
newman8r
For sponsored TLDs, it's up to the sponsoring entity on how to establish and
enforce rules [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponsored_top-
level_domain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sponsored_top-level_domain)

They probably have a TOS you can read on their main page. You mentioned the
.house TLD, and according to name.com (which is one of the places you can
register that TLD) "There are no restrictions on .HOUSE domain names. Anyone
can register for any purpose"

[https://www.name.com/domains/house](https://www.name.com/domains/house)

------
CyberFonic
Unless your name is Dr Gregory House, why would you want a domain in a TLD
that is unrelated to what you doing or selling? I would guess that search
engines as well as potential customers are going to be confused by such a
decision.

~~~
Nadya
They never mentioned customers or selling anything so my thought would be a
fun domain hack.

In addition to the two cimmanom shared: my.house , club.house , safe.house ,
public.house , waffle.house , shared.house , play.house

